# Cannot open lightroom



## erikastratton (Nov 3, 2011)

I downloaded the trial version of Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.5 64-bit. I used it for a couple days, but when I came back I could not open it. I get some sort of error message that reads, "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 64-bit has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available." 

I also tried deactivating the program, and reactivating. I received the same message. I also tried restarting my computer. I contacted Adobe support, and they sent me here. Please help! I really want to test Lightroom out, before I decide to buy. 

Please help!


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 4, 2011)

When Lightroom is open it creates a .lock file next to the Catalog file which prevents any other access to the catalog while it is use. When Lightroom closes this file is automatically deleted, however if Lightroom crashes or is not closed properly the file remains and will prevent the program from reopening.
The Catalog is normally in your My Pictures folder within a subfolder named Lightroom. 

Using windows explorer go to the Lightroom folder and see if there is a .lock file present and delete it. Then try and restart Lightroom. see the attached screen shot.


----------



## jameszr1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the same problem with my 3.5 version of Lightroom.  In my pictures folder , in the lightroom sub folder, I have no   .lock file. 
My initial error when booting lightroom is  "Lightroom opening catalog: 0676 RevoKoz.jpg.lrcat    Any ideas for me please???  James


----------



## clee01l (Mar 22, 2012)

jameszr1 said:


> I have the same problem with my 3.5 version of Lightroom.  In my pictures folder , in the lightroom sub folder, I have no   .lock file.
> My initial error when booting lightroom is  "Lightroom opening catalog: 0676 RevoKoz.jpg.lrcat    Any ideas for me please???  James


James, Welcome to the forum.  This 'jpg image file name' catalog name accident has happened before.  There is a thread that covers it in detail and (IIRC) Beat Gossweiler has the solution.  I'm looking for the thread, If Beat shows up with it before I do, you are in good hands.

Addendum: Here is the thread http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...-lrcat-quot-comes-up-and-Lightroom-won-t-open


----------



## ufinit (Mar 29, 2012)

I downloaded a trial of lightroom 4, but it will not open. Specifically, when I open try to open the program it displays as if it is open on the task bar, but the program window does not open. I tried to open it by using the "open with" command on a .jpg image. The task bar icon then displayed the image as a recent image when I hovered my mouse over it, but still the main program window does not display. I do not have a .lock file. I am using Windows 7 64 bit. Any suggestions wuld be great. Thanks.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, ufinit 

There's two problems I can think of:

You have a second monitor configured, but you don't have one connected or switched on. Make sure you only have one monitor active in your display settings. Try following the borders of your display with the mouse pointer, if you're able to "drive off" your display, Windows thinks you have a second monitor.
Some window which is supposed to come up with LR has been moved off your screen. Try this:
Shift+RightClick into the task bar icon of LR, and choose "Maximize"
Click the LR icon in the task bar to make it active, Shift+RightClick into the task bar icon of LR, choose "Move" and use the arrow keys for some time in each direction to see if a window appears on your screen.


Beat


----------



## ufinit (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info. Resolved it instantly.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked out for you  Would you mind letting us know which of the problems it was?

Beat


----------

